# blue heart body r... dianabol Fake or good to go Pictures



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Never had these before so asking if anyone used those with succes ?

Thanks


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

Picture of the pills?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Body research are a copy of march pharma blue hearts to best of my knowledge, some people rate them some people say they're ****e,

Personally I'd stick to well k own ugl myself


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

these are awesome.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> these are awesome.


Well that s relief to hear


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Get some pics of the pills up mate


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Body research are a fake of March Pharma's blue hearts. However they are about the only fake that works as we'll as the original haha.

Ive used BR before and they have worked fine, pics look g2g for me bud.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Weir that the exp date says 0/0


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a 0 or a 8? I can't really tell.

It is strange. Would be a good pic if you could of the tabs themselves. The weird thing thats quite hard to copy is the tight clear wrap that is sealed over the right places over the tub.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

lewishart said:


> Looks like a 0 or a 8? I can't really tell.
> 
> It is strange. Would be a good pic if you could of the tabs themselves. The weird thing thats quite hard to copy is the tight clear wrap that is sealed over the right places over the tub.


8/82012 mfg date

8/82016 exp date


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

lewishart said:


> Body research are a fake of March Pharma's blue hearts. However they are about the only fake that works as we'll as the original haha.
> 
> Ive used BR before and they have worked fine, pics look g2g for me bud.


Hope so will find out soon , will replace winstrol with dianabol winstrol is killing my joints !


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Get some pics of the pills up mate


Yes soon as I come back home


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Look identical to the tub I had apart from batch number and dates, mine were good, gave me gyno after a week FFS! I can't use dbol without getting it, p!sses me off


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I've had plenty of these and look exactly like yours mate. Definitely good to go and they are bloody brilliant!

Enjoy


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

sckeane said:


> View attachment 111380
> View attachment 111381
> View attachment 111382
> 
> ...


Mine are identical !

Yours any good ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

benki11 said:


> Mine are identical !
> 
> Yours any good ?


These are exactly the same as mine, batch numbers etc...Definitely good


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

(edited due to forum rules)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I'd remove that if I were you mate!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't need pics of tabs, they are gtg.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I'd remove that if I were you mate!


thanks mate

check this got the real pic of danabol DS by march pharmaceutical

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/139578-danabol-ds-thai-pharmacy.html

View attachment 111398


you can see the ( M logo) of march


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah these are beut! look exactly like mine, got through a good few tubs, best dbol ive had so far


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Arc said:


> thanks mate
> 
> check this got the real pic of danabol DS by march pharmaceutical
> 
> ...


Thanks, but as March no longer manufacture them it's a pointless pic  .


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Mars said:


> Thanks, but as March no longer manufacture them it's a pointless pic  .


are you sure!!

danabol ds is manufactured by March pharmaceutical till now according to thai FDA website


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Arc said:


> are you sure!!
> 
> danabol ds is manufactured by March pharmaceutical till now according to thai FDA website


They 'were' but br copy and distribute as far as I know, doesn't mean they are bunk just may not be as potent


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Arc said:


> are you sure!!
> 
> danabol ds is manufactured by March pharmaceutical till now according to thai FDA website


Yes of course i'm sure, i work in the pharmaceutical industry, if you dont belive me subscribe to and check MIMS.

In fact i'll do it for you.

Here is their 2013 product list, do you see Methandrostenolone?

Products of March Pharma

Chlordiazepoxide March Pharma

Dicloxacillin Lam Thong

Famotidine March Pharma

Loxetine-20

Mano Eye Drops

Manoane

Mano-Ap-Es

Manobaxine

Manobrozil

Mano-Bruzone

Manocidal

Manodepo

Manodextro

Manodiazo

Manodiol

Manoflox

Manoglucon

Manoketo

Manoketo Tablet

Manolium

Manomazole

Manomet

Manomic

Manorifcin

Manoron

Manosil

Mano-Trim

Manoverm

Manovon

Manoxidil

Manozide

Marzolam

Methyltestosterone March

Oestradiol Benzoate March

Omeprazole March Pharma

Rumaxicam Gel

Rumaxicam

Skindure

Testosterone Propionate March


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Mars said:


> Yes of course i'm sure, i work in the pharmaceutical industry, if you dont belive me subscribe to and check MIMS.


 weird see this and check for danabol

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/exporters/search/eng/srchexpfrme.asp


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

Mars said:


> Yes of course i'm sure, i work in the pharmaceutical industry, if you dont belive me subscribe to and check MIMS.


i checked MIMS as you said the are no longer longer manufacture them now i am confused between that and whats on thai FDA site :confused1:

any way thanks mars


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mine look identical to yours, im almost certain there fake and il tell you why.

Mine are the same darkish colou as yours, the legit BS ones ive got from before are not and dont have sharp edges.

but my biggest concern is they taste of hardly anything and ive bit into a lot of dbol tabs

il keep you updated on how it goes though, id be amazed if i was wrong


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

andysutils said:


> mine look identical to yours, im almost certain there fake and il tell you why.
> 
> Mine are the same darkish colou as yours, the legit BS ones ive got from before are not and dont have sharp edges.
> 
> ...


well I just pop some I ll be doing 60-80 mg a day

so I recon I ll know in about 4 days are they any good?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

benki11 said:


> well I just pop some I ll be doing 60-80 mg a day
> 
> so I recon I ll know in about 4 days are they any good?


thats about how long it took me to know the last lab i used was legit at 100mg a day lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I got gyno from these at 60mg a day within a week, I was gutted because I'd already noticed an increase in strength.

I'm about to order some more but will be running an ai this time


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

benki11 said:


> View attachment 111361
> View attachment 111362
> View attachment 111363
> View attachment 111364
> ...


Used these. Wicked pics


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dux said:


> I got gyno from these at 60mg a day within a week, I was gutted because I'd already noticed an increase in strength.
> 
> I'm about to order some more but will be running an ai this time


weird that as the pinks and these are the only ones that seem to give me nipples that look like roadcones lol, proof that its good dbol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

andysutils said:


> weird that as the pinks and these are the only ones that seem to give me nipples that look like roadcones lol, proof that its good dbol


Do you mean the 5mg pink octagonal ones?

Those and the blue hearts are the only dbol I've ever had any success with. The rest have either been bunk or massively underdosed.

I even had a tub of awful blue hearts that were terrible, but they looked like sh't so I should have known


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dux said:


> Do you mean the 5mg pink octagonal ones?
> 
> Those and the blue hearts are the only dbol I've ever had any success with. The rest have either been bunk or massively underdosed.
> 
> I even had a tub of awful blue hearts that were terrible, but they looked like sh't so I should have known


yep, thats the ones.

were the bad blues in the same tub as the pics posted here?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

andysutils said:


> yep, thats the ones.
> 
> were the bad blues in the same tub as the pics posted here?


Very very similar. Without comparing side by side I doubt you'd know.

The tablets looked like they were made from washing powder though, weren't smoothed off at all and were as crumbly as hell


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dux said:


> Very very similar. Without comparing side by side I doubt you'd know.
> 
> The tablets looked like they were made from washing powder though, weren't smoothed off at all and were as crumbly as hell


ah, these ones i got are impossible to break so that might be some reassurance.

im most concerned they dont taste of anything hardly more than anything else


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

just ordered some of these blue hearts fr om a source hope they are gtg......have tryed pro-chem and fuerza which didnt do much at all.best i used so far was couple years ago were naposim(spelling lol) ..tryed a new guy for these ble hearts so lets hope


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone ever done dianabol with winstral same time , is there a point or it s waste ,I know it is t recommended (liver)

But still


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

These are the ones ive got now and some loose legit tabs i used before which were like rocket fuel, these ones taste of nothing so im calling fake 99%.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Ffs mine look exactly like those 'suspicious' ones ......awkward


well, either by some form of magic the whole world has erupted into an international supply of fake BS dbol, or BS have changed there colouring and removed the taste of dbol.

Either way, the fact they taste of nothing is the biggest worry of all.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Weird my pink Thais didn't taste of much...............


and did they do the job? was they legit?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

andysutils said:


> and did they do the job? was they legit?


I guess they did the job... Would love to know what the content is like in the tabs


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I ll be updating this thread soon  )


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

benki11 said:


> I ll be updating this thread soon  )


Get them in ya  i have a 1000 in the house ready for 2 week kick start for my next cycle  my mate give them a blast last Cycle 40mg a day not impressed  went to 60mg and felt more aggressive and strength went up 

Good luck keep us informed


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Did you have the same batch number as me bud?


Yes mate, don't worry about taste! It has fcuk all to do with whether they're good or not


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yes mate, don't worry about taste! It has fcuk all to do with whether they're good or not


thats reassuring to know.

ive had quite numerous pms from certain people who have the same looking ones as us so its looking more positive, BS must have just changed there procedure slightly, im finding it very hard to believe we've all been duped with the same fake dbol in so little time now.



dazbcos1969 said:


> Get them in ya  i have a 1000 in the house ready for 2 week kick start for my next cycle  my mate give them a blast last Cycle 40mg a day not impressed  went to 60mg and felt more aggressive and strength went up
> 
> Good luck keep us informed


if he wasnt impressed with 40mg a day, then there sh1t dbol.

i was on 30mg of the first batch the ones i posted in pic and was totally blown away with the results like ive never had before.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

fake on left, legit on right. Notice the bold font on the mfg dates etc;


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I had the same ones as the OP (look the same anyway) really worked well, on the last day of my kickstart today


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> fake on left, legit on right. Notice the bold font on the mfg dates etc;


The way the date is printed is how I was told to tell the difference, fakes have the forward slash, real have the horizontal line.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> The way the date is printed is how I was told to tell the difference, fakes have the forward slash, real have the horizontal line.


That's not true mate, ones with forward slashes but same as the pic on the right clubber listed are genuine also, the font is the same

So it seems they use dashes and forward slashes, I've never seen or used the ones with dashes

These are the ones I used last, they were good to go


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's not true mate, ones with forward slashes but same as the pic on the right clubber listed are genuine also, the font is the same
> 
> So it seems they use dashes and forward slashes, I've never seen or used the ones with dashes
> 
> These are the ones I used last, they were good to go


lol, bloody hell, it's a mystery then! Only way to tell is neck a load for a few days and see what happens then


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

also the address is different on legit and fakes.










^^^ 72/2 Taksin Rd = Fake










^^^ 12/2 Taksin Rd = Legit


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You should only be able to taste a pill if if doesn't have the correct coating on it. It's almost like a wax that seals it. Some pills do come without this coating and are legit, but most manufactures finish their product with it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mish said:


> You should only be able to taste a pill if if doesn't have the correct coating on it. It's almost like a wax that seals it. Some pills do come without this coating and are legit, but most manufactures finish their product with it.


ive had dbol pills from various labs and 2 batches of dbol in its raw powder form. All taste exactly the same. it tastes horrible, I can only describe it as a pint of bitter in powdered form.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i think til be just a case of get them into you and see if they gtg.............i have some on way from new source which im skepical about but only one way to find out


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> also the address is different on legit and fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my is 12/2


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think my dianabol is good as always in past when on dianabol i get Tired and lethargic

And it s same this time around i normaly get tired at around 1 am but now i just wanna sleep all day long!!


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's not true mate, ones with forward slashes but same as the pic on the right clubber listed are genuine also, the font is the same
> 
> So it seems they use dashes and forward slashes, I've never seen or used the ones with dashes
> 
> These are the ones I used last, they were good to go


Have not used myself but from people I know that have used these are the best d-bols they have ever used.

They were the same as the picture hotdog put up, same container same forward slashes.

The fakes apparently just crumble under slight pressure and look of poor quality rough edges etc..


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dianabol is great ,wow ,just hope it ist tren that kicked in:whistling:


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

So whats everyones final verdict???

Im on mine 3 days without gaining any weight. They look the exact same as yers that seem to work tho.

Hopefully over the next 3 days ill feel them kicking in.

Question for ye.... should i be able to break the tablet with my fingers if i try hard?


----------



## nopainnogainn (Mar 2, 2013)

bebe247 said:


> So whats everyones final verdict???
> 
> Im on mine 3 days without gaining any weight. They look the exact same as yers that seem to work tho.
> 
> ...


Already used before, I think this is a can underdose.

I much prefer dbol balkan.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

From doing more research I think mine are bunk..... They're the darker colour, no taste, can break in my fingers and still no effects whatsoever.... Love to know if anyone has had the darker ones that actually worked..... I'm gonna go 50mg a day from here on to see if they work.... I've never taken d Bol before but I have taken superdrol so I know what kind off feeling ill be chasing.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

bebe247 said:


> From doing more research I think mine are bunk..... They're the darker colour, no taste, can break in my fingers and still no effects whatsoever.... Love to know if anyone has had the darker ones that actually worked..... I'm gonna go 50mg a day from here on to see if they work.... I've never taken d Bol before but I have taken superdrol so I know what kind off feeling ill be chasing.


Bloody hell mate you have only been on them 3 days and you are saying they are bunk give them a chance


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bebe247 said:


> So whats everyones final verdict???
> 
> Im on mine 3 days without gaining any weight. They look the exact same as yers that seem to work tho.
> 
> ...


3 days?! pmsl

takes me around 14 days to reach a peak, then everything is light as a feather.

3 days....lol, crazy person! :blink:


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> 3 days?! pmsl
> 
> takes me around 14 days to reach a peak, then everything is light as a feather.
> 
> 3 days....lol, crazy person! :blink:


Lol but he has done super drol so he knows what hes talking about


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay okay..... Ill give it another week and be back..... I'm not just saying its bunk just cause of the 3days thing it's the taste colour etc etc


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> 3 days?! pmsl
> 
> takes me around 14 days to reach a peak, then everything is light as a feather.
> 
> 3 days....lol, crazy person! :blink:


I'm up 8lbs after 6 days so they're real..... Feel stupid for jumping the gun


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

bebe247 said:


> I'm up 8lbs after 6 days so they're real..... Feel stupid for jumping the gun


Haha, good work.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

the ones marked 08.08.2016 are real, that is a wholesale batch shipped in around xmas, yeah there not the original blue hearts from back in the day. but they beat buying pink 5mg tabs with a wonky dragon on them !

my bros using these, there great and well priced!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

The tablets should be slightly curved on one side if i remember correct. If you use 60-80mg within an AI and don't get gyno I'd have to say your lying if they were actually legit lol or EXTREME one of a kind in terms of never getting gyno.


----------

